

The Ageing Gamer - drrob
http://drewrobey.com/articles/bydatepublished/2014-12-17

======
venomsnake
COD was big on the consoles. You just cannot have the precise input to have
proper twitch deathmatch of the likes of Quake 3, UT 2003, Painkiller or
Serious Sam. Or low ping since the servers move out of the lan and into the
cloud.

